# New Geneva Study Bible



## Reformedfellow (Feb 21, 2013)

Is it worth it? Anyone care to advise?


----------



## irresistible_grace (Feb 21, 2013)

The translation notes are online FREE @ The Geneva Bible Translation Notes [1599] Index
If you can wait another year... King James Version Study Bible


----------



## Tim (Feb 21, 2013)

Are you only searching for "New Geneva Study Bible"? That was its old name. The newer version is called "The Reformation Study Bible". There appear to be at least two used hardcover NKJV versions on Amazon for $24.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Feb 21, 2013)

There is a difference between those free online notes (from 1599) and the notes in the NGSB (from 1995). They're not the same thing. I've been using the NGSB for years, and I love it. But I also have a Reformation Study Bible (ESV) and it has basically the same notes.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 21, 2013)

You can buy the Spirit Of The Reformation study notes pretty inexpensively, I think from Laridian, and use them for whatever translation you desire.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 21, 2013)

Tim said:


> Are you only searching for "New Geneva Study Bible"? That was its old name. The newer version is called "The Reformation Study Bible". There appear to be at least two used hardcover NKJV versions on Amazon for $24.



The Reformation study Bible only comes in ESV, whereas the New Geneva came in NKJV.


----------



## Tyrese (Feb 21, 2013)

Reformedfellow said:


> Jess,
> Thanks for responding.
> 1. I'm so old-school I can't do any in-depth study/ reading on a digital screen and I would prefer to pay for a hard copy of any book over a free online one. I like books. It's my hobby/ obsession. (Sometimes even sinful, as I must constantly examine myself that my desire for any book is pure and not covetous or idolatrous.)
> 2. I'm so happy that you showed me about the KJVSB. I'll be keeping an eye out for that one. I may printout the notes on the NGSB you suggested and just file them for further use. Been really wanting a good study bible and the ESV one seemed like my only option for a while. Dr.Beeke is a trusted man, I'm so interested to see what will come of the KJVSB. Thanks so much again!



Same here. I can't stand studying on electronic devices. I have to have the actual book.


----------



## Edward (Feb 21, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> The translation notes are online FREE @ The Geneva Bible Translation Notes [1599] Index



That's not what he was asking about. He was asking about the New Geneva Study Bible which was based on the NKJV and had reformed study notes. It is my understanding that those study notes are virtually identical to those now found in the The Reformation Study Bible (ESV): Dr. R.C. Sproul - Bible - Biblical Studies, Bibles | Ligonier Ministries Store
Reformation Study Bible packaged with the ESV. 

So if he's just looking for the study notes, it's a lot cheaper at the link above. Presently $27 hardback, $42 leather (although not a top quality leather).


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 21, 2013)

Have you consider the KJV put out by the Trinitarian Bible Society? The Westminster Reference Bible. TBS also has some online booklets you can print that will help you with the language of the AV. Bible Word List & Reading Plan. They have other articles dealing with some of the language. These may help with unusual passages.


----------



## Tim (Feb 21, 2013)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> > Are you only searching for "New Geneva Study Bible"? That was its old name. The newer version is called "The Reformation Study Bible". There appear to be at least two used hardcover NKJV versions on Amazon for $24.
> ...



This is not quite correct. I have a NKJV Reformation Study Bible. My version may be out of print (in favor of ESV), but it does exist.


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 21, 2013)

Reformedfellow said:


> Thankyou Chris. I was not aware of the resources you suggested. I will look into these as well. Thankyou for the advice.



Glad I could help Colin. If you're using Puritan writings to help you adjust to the AV, I would not recommend reading Owen, Turretin, nor others like them until you have adjusted your "ear". Their writings are of the complex Latin sentence structure which is at odds with the simple Saxon sentence structure found in the AV. This is nothing against the content of their writings, just against the latinized sentence structure. You might try reading the poetry of T.S. Eliot and other poets and prose writers who admired and tried to copy the simplicity and majesty found in the AV. 

You might also consider buying a copy of Alexander Scourby's reading of the AV. Listening to it being read every day may help to adjust. And of course read the AV out loud. The cadence and word choice will make it much easier to follow when it's read out loud. If you don't get Scourby's reading you can find the reading of a lot of it online at youtube under the King James Bible Trust. Here's a listing of the chapters that have been read: The YouTube Bible : King James Bible Trust

You might also try Bible memorization from it to facilitate understanding. But I recommend memorizing chapters instead of verses. I'd start with Romans or Proverbs.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Feb 21, 2013)

Reformedfellow said:


> Jess,
> Thanks for responding.
> 1. I'm so old-school I can't do any in-depth study/ reading on a digital screen and I would prefer to pay for a hard copy of any book over a free online one. I like books. It's my hobby/ obsession. (Sometimes even sinful, as I must constantly examine myself that my desire for any book is pure and not covetous or idolatrous.)
> 2. I'm so happy that you showed me about the KJVSB. I'll be keeping an eye out for that one. I may printout the notes on the NGSB you suggested and just file them for further use. Been really wanting a good study bible and the ESV one seemed like my only option for a while. Dr.Beeke is a trusted man, I'm so interested to see what will come of the KJVSB. Thanks so much again!


* From the OP it sounded like you want a thoroughly Reformed Study Bible and you are transitioning to the KJV. I am eagerly awaiting the KJVSB for this very reason which is why I shared the link.!*


Reformedfellow said:


> Hi Tim.
> Yep. Wanted this one so I could stick to the NKJV. Although Jess pointed out that all the comentator's notes are online free so I think I'm just gonna print those out and file 'em.
> I did notice the cheaper NGSB's on Amazon but the ones under 60usd all seem to be heavily worn/marked and, ehm.. "stained"... so I was considering paying a few extra dollars for an unstained copy.


*I did NOT mean to IMPLY that the interpretation notes to the original 1599 Geneva Bible were the commentator notes from the NGSB. My apologies. I was only sharing it because I find them helpful to supplement my studies in the KJV (since both translations are based on the Textus Receptus) while I await the KJVSB from RHB. And, I thought they might hold you over another year while you wait for the KJVSB as well!*


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 22, 2013)

If you download the free "Pocket Bible" app, you can then do an "in app purchase" for $14 and have the notes on your phone, et al. Would that work?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 22, 2013)

I can swap ya a hardback SOTR for that Allan.


----------



## KaphLamedh (Feb 22, 2013)

Reformedfellow said:


> Thanks Mark.
> I honestly would prefer paper. I can't do any serious reading or study on digital screen. Hence my new and exciting offer for a trade on my latest post.



My eyes also get tired after reading on the digital screen, if I read long time. Maybe, we are just too old-school conservatives with our paper books.
NGSB has been hard to find item, it's sold-out from many places. Amazon still has it at least as second hand copies.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2013)

Just to clarify, in case it's not clear to everyone. The NKJV New Geneva Study Bible was published in 1995 and was reissued as The Reformation Study Bible (NKJV) a few years later. Both were published by Nelson. Then it went out of print (ca. 2000?) and was later reissued ca. 2005 in the ESV. From what I understand there is hardly any difference between the NKJV and ESV notes except for adapting it to the ESV. It was also reformatted from a single column layout to double column. 

Until a few years ago Ligonier still had a few copies of the NKJV here and there. I think the NKJV edition is probably easier to come by than the NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible and it sounds like the prices are somewhat more reasonable.


----------

